# Wanna ride in Cancun or the Riviera Maya?



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi guys, this thread's cause we're trying to join all the people that practice MTB in Cancun, Playa del Carmen, Tulum, and why not Chetumal, Merida and all the near towns and cities: We're also doing this cause maybe someone or some of you may like to come to our little paradise for vacation and you can find people and rutes to do some MTB at the Yucatan Peninsula jungle.

So that's why we create a forum Called MTB Cancun & Riviera Maya

web page: mx.groups.yahoo.com/group/mtbcancun/

This forum was created to get together all the MTB bikers in Cancun and the Mayan Riviera, cause we are all separated everywhere and now we can concentrate all the news referent to the sport in our geographic zone

Everything has a begining and we just open the fourm and it will grow step by step, as everybody start to join us, so is in you people the we might have a good tool to comunicate between MTB bikers.

at the forum we can share and know more routes, more people doing MTB (even we don't have moutains, but amazing jungles), and we can know all about the days everybody is riding, and stop riding alone at the Hotel Zone bike lane and the streets.

If you live in Cancun, the Mayan Riviera, Chetumal, and yucatan, or you know someone riding in here tell them to join us, and if you are thinking to stop aroud to do som biking, visit us, join us cause all you can aport will be amazing for us


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome back! A while ago you posted, glad that you've come back with a vengance! 

How's the mtb scene in CUN? I don't expect to find hours of climbing, or knarly descents, but what type of trails you can find over there?


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Actually we don't have any mountains in here, is flat!, but we have find a lot of diferent nice stages, for different skills, from sandy roads to jungle roads and I ment it, last week we ride around 30 km, in a rocky road, we got the chance to see some "not yet studied" mayan ruins, and some cenotes, even we could swim a little bit in one of them , imagine the high humidity at the jungle...

we may not have moutains but the heat is very tough... at least 28C at 9 oclock in the morning, the heat, the sun, the humidity make them not easy and we just find some real hard rutes because of the accidented roads, has to use a lot of technique in them.

we have some other rutes with the caribean sea just aside, and some that even have a lot of sand from the beach, that makes them real hard, so is like extreme weather in kind of different roads more like cross country


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

*tried to upload some pics, but....*

tried to upload some pics, but I coudn't :madman: , I'll try tomorrow


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Just before christmas I went for a ride with some friends, one of them is living in Cancun. He's an spinning instructor and a roadie, but mentions there are lot of scenery over there. Even with flat terrain, MTB should be fun with all the natural places you have as you mention: ruins, cenotes, beaches... riding next to the caribbean sea must be a great experience! :thumbsup:


----------



## muito doido (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds awesome. I'm going to be in Cancun in October 11th to 18th 2011. I would love to get out a see the trails. I'll need a guide and to rent a bike, any recommendations? Cheers!


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Contact me: [email protected]


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Still doing this?? I am planning a honeymoon to cancun in August.. love to shred down way south


----------

